# what is the "Response Time" of a macbook screen?



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

And is it important when you want to use it for film editing?
Just wanna know if the monitor I buy should have a faster response time


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

With fast-motion, you should have a response time of 8ms or less. Anything higher, and you might notice some 'ghosting' and motion blurs on your screen. I *think* the MacBook has a 4ms response time, but I'm not sure. I recall reading it somewhere. Apple's site doesn't have any info on response time.


----------



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh? The samsung monitors usually seem to be 8ms. I'm a bit suprised that the macbook screen is faster than that. I was watching a DVD where text whooshed past, and I couldn't read it. It was all... liney. y'know?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

sadLtlGoblin said:


> Oh? The samsung monitors usually seem to be 8ms. I'm a bit suprised that the macbook screen is faster than that. I was watching a DVD where text whooshed past, and I couldn't read it. It was all... liney. y'know?


If you pause it while it is going past and it is still liney then that is how it is supposed to be.


----------



## charlesviper (Oct 14, 2007)

I believe all Apple displays, both standalone and in notebooks, are 14MS.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824110001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824110002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824110003R

Et cetera.

The "liney-ness" is called interlacing. It's usually got less to do with the monitor and more to do with the video capture itself. Unless, as ferrija1 said, you pause the video and it's *NOT* liney. Most computer monitors are "progressive scan" [that's the "P" you see in 1080p, compared to the "I" for interlaced], which means the "liney-ness" is rarely the fault of the monitor.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe that interlacing is in the actual monitor, not the video.


----------

